# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية ليلة الثامن من محرم في حسينية الحوراء زينب عليها السلام بالناصرة (ج) ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم ..

بإستشهاد سيد الشهداء ..

الأمام الحسين عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ..

روحي له الفداء ..

تغطية في ليلة الثامن من ليالي محرم ..

للقارئ ،، السيد مجاهد الخباز ..

بحسينية الحوراء سلام الله عليها ..



























الله يتقبل اعمالكم بحق الحسين سلام الله عليه ..

الحقوق محفوظة لـ شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



الـ س ـلام ع ـليكَ يا أبا ع ـبد الله وعلى الأرواح التي ح ـلت بفنائك ..


مـأج ـوره الزهراء بمـ ص ـاب أهل بيتها ع ـليهم أفـ ض ـل الـ س ـلام ..


ورح ـم الله والديّ كل من س ـاهم على نـ ش ـر وذكر مـ ص ـيبة كربلاء ..


س ـلمت يمناك وع ـدستك المميزه خ ـيي ش ـبكة ..


مأجور ومثـاب بإذن الباررري ..


ش ـكراً لك لمـ ش ـاركتنا بهذه الـ ص ـور الرائـ ع ـه ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـااافيه ،، ويـ ج ـعله بميزان الـ ح ـسنات ..


ولا ع ـدمنا ج ـديد الـ ش ـبكة منكم ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مأجورين ومثابين
السنه وكل سنه ان شاءالله
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..



مُثابين ومأجورين إن شاء الله تعالى..


حفظ الله خُدام أباعبد الله الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..





عدسة مميزة دائماً..

سلمت الأيادي..


مُثابين ومأجورين..محفوف أجركم بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..




موفق لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكم...إن شاء الله تعالى..




دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## hope

*عظم الله لكم الأجر ..*

*سلمت يمنآك أخوي على الصور  ،،*

*جزاك الله خير* 
*وعطاك الصحه والعآفيه*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم 
واحسن الله لصاحب العزاء الاجرفي مصاب جده اباالاحرار اباعبدلله الحسين واهل بيته الطاهرين
وحفظ الله خدام الزهراء عليها السلام 
يسلموووو خيي ع التصوير الجميل
وجهووود رااائعه 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
ومثابين ومأجورين ان شاء الله 
وتقبل الله اعمالكم بأحسن قبول

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لك الاجر يا رسول الله ، عظم الله لكِ الاجر يا فاطمة الزهراء عظم الله لك الاجر يا ابا محمد الحسن المجتبى 
وعظم الله لك الاجر يا صاحب العصر والزمان
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت 
وبقي الليل والنهار ولا جعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم  

مشكووور اخوي شبكه ع التغطيه ومأجور ومثاب 
وفي ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجك بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
دمت في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

السلام عليك يا ابا عبد الله  

مأجور صاحب الزمان علية السلام 

مأجورة الزهراء علية السلام 

يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة 

موفق الى كل خير بحق الحسين علية السلام 

تصوير جميل 

ما ننحرم جديد عدستكم  

رحم الله والديك 

دمت بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مأجورين

----------


## شموخ كبريائي

يسلموووو الغلا ع التغطية

----------


## khozam

عظم الله اجوركم بمصاب ابا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام

يعطيك العافية اخويي شبكة على التغطية المميزة

وفي ميزان اعمالك

تحياتي لك وماجورين ومثابين

----------


## أموله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد ..

السلام عليك ياأبا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك ...

سلمت من كل شر على التغطيه ...

دمتم بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد* 
*سلمت يمناك على التغطيه*
*ومأجورين ومثابين 

**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين
صور راائعه جداااا
بوركت اخي الكريم ع المجهود المميز
الله يعطيك العافيه
في ميزان اعمالك يارب
دمت بخير

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد ..

مآجورين .

مشكور آخ ـي ع التغطيه المميزه

.
.
بوركتـ

----------


## مضراوي

..تغطيه جميله جداً ..
        Œ
يعطيك الف عافيه ..
.. تحياتي 
مضراوي ..

----------

